# .



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

What you have lost is the tip of your nose 

Seriously though, I like it.

You are a man of many talents [one]

BB


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That's how I feel today. It's as though I rely entirely on my feelings and instincts for everything. I am able to rationalise things, perhaps write things that are very complex. It's a feeling of continuity. It's weird, I can't explain it. Whichever way, I've lost something and I don't know what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Your mind?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What is that supposed to mean....


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

I take it back. I beg your pardon. I said it due to you not replying to my PM... although now you have... "I take it back".


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Whatever drug you are on, it must be working miracles. Thanks for owning up to your tactics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

It's not the miracle cure I had hoped for... although it has allowed me to taste what reality "should" be like for me. At the moment I'm lacking brain fog... so I?ve had some good convos today... although this med makes me unsteady... I find it hard to get up and towards the exit of a bus while it's still moving.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow that's deep maaaan. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Beg your pardon... although I always tend to hijack people's threads... yet it doesn't make it right... I apologise.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice work [one].

Greg


----------

